# Has DNP got potential at a low dose??



## ozzywozywoz (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello,

I have been researching DNP a lot and it seem very scary stuff if you get it wrong (obviously&#8230; death is not high on my list!) however something which I haven't seen.. The effect of taking only a small amount, ie, only 100mg or even adding a little 50mg with maybe Clen or ECA, and/or T3?

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

(Regarding fat burning!)

<o> </o>

I know every 1 is different; some take 200mg (considered a low dose) and come off it in 4 days, some take 600mg for a while and are fine.

<o> </o>

Would adding a tiny amount be worth it? Or is it one of those thing that you will not benefit till you have X amount?

<o> </o>

I'm more interested in its potential then considering ever taking it&#8230; but it's known to be one of the best Fat burners, with the highest dangers&#8230; trying to find a way to take as much danger away from it and make it alittle safer for the average gym rat.

<o> </o>

Any thoughts, experience, advise? (I say advice, but again I'm not considering taking it!) ...more of an interest.

Ta


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that you may have your units mixed up ie( should be mg instead of mcg).

100mg dose will give a mild but definite effect with a low health risk (100-150mg.d-1 was used in olden times for fat loss). 200mg would be my ideal dose.

Higher doses may have rapid effects but have a much higher risk profile, not just from hyperthermia IMO.

Caffeine is a good sup to combine with it, and low intensity, high duration exercise enhances the fat loss effects dramatically.

Beta agonists would further fat loss, but increase health risk. I would not use T3 personally when on DNP.

J


----------



## ozzywozywoz (Nov 2, 2010)

yar mg, soz.. got used to writing mcg. lol

interesting, heard T3 is recommended due to dnp stoping or lowing your boddys T3 levels.. ill re-read about that thou.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Using T3 to medicate against a drop in your endogenous production, is very different from using it to enhance fat burning. IMO I would not be trying to guess my T3 reaction to DNP without blood works.

J


----------



## ozzywozywoz (Nov 2, 2010)

cool, pro answer, ty Josh.

(i believe the T3 was not to enhance the fat burning but bcoz you needed alittle more, as you firstly said.. shall try and find that out again.)

so.. kinda back on my first question.. why dont i see any 1 adding a small amount (50mg) to another stack, ECA,CLEN? or even on its own... seems people go 200mg + or nothing at all.


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

It's a questionable catabolic, have you thought about exploring an ECA stack or clenbuterol first?


----------



## ozzywozywoz (Nov 2, 2010)

lol read the top, not interested in taking DNP...

but to answer your question i use ECA 30+ (cycling for a few years), i dont like clen, never tryed it but i like ECA. but i am thinking currently adding a small amount of T3.. but again only a small 25mcg... to boost the fat loss. (came back from honeymoon other week and found i gained ALOT, diets on track now, but i have always found it very hard to shift the flab.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

*DNP's effect on endogenous T3*



> (i believe the T3 was not to enhance the fat burning but bcoz you needed alittle more, as you firstly said.. shall try and find that out again.)


I am not sure that the evidence on shifts in endogenous T3 from DNP is conclusive, from what I have seen. IME I have not noticed symptoms of gross hypothyroidism during or post DNP use.

*DNP affects more than fatloss*

One thing to bear in mind is that DNP is going to be having some quite fundamental effects throughout the body. Reducing efficiency of ATP production does cause gross energy wasting throughout the body, with the resultant increase in heat.

Many bodybuilders take precautions against the risk of hyperthermia eg( drinking lots of water, keeping doses lower, etc), but ATP is required for a huge number of processes in the body, so DNP will have an effect, maybe positive and maybe negative, in all sorts of reactions. Acute and/or chronic dosing (acute dosing in particular IMHO) increases the risk. A simple manifestation of this effect is on the Na/K ATPase (sodium potassium pump) resulting in the oedema which some uses notice. This is often brushed off as being "water retention is normal on dnp", but having electrolytes (and water) in the wrong places is not purely a cosmetic matter - it has critical implications on health, but also can affect the anabolic effect in muscle (elevated cortisol and reduced anabolism via osmotic signalling).

*Supraphysiological levels of T3*

I generally try to avoid T3 under most conditions, as it has some odd effects on muscle - not just skeletal muscle but on heart muscle too. In skeletal muscle it can lead to the fast twitch fibres taking on characteristics of slow twitch fibres (fine for a marathon runner, but not so good for a bodybuilder). IMHO there are some major questions over the health effects on the heart too (but that is a much more complicated and uncertain debate).

Pardon my ramblings,

J


----------



## ozzywozywoz (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice input there Josh, thanks... again! xD

thats is the first and closest answer to my question.

(the effects of a small, 'safe' dose of DNP)

Reserching again today, found little more info then i already know, but extra T3 would not be worth it with such a low dose of dnp...so far as i read.

Although i am still interested in the % of reduced ATP with the low dose, and maybe the effects on carb intake on a low dose compared a full 200-400 dose/cycle.

(this is again, if dnp would be worth while at such a low dose)

xD


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Who in their right mind would take DNP? To a rational human it seems like madness


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

With one of the fairly likely side effects being death.... think ill skip on DNP, and put in another 2hours of cardio each week.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> Who in their right mind would take DNP? To a rational human it seems like madness


A rational person who believes that the the benefits of use outweigh the risks. This is the usual way people make decisions on their stacks.



> With one of the fairly likely side effects being death.... think ill skip on DNP, and put in another 2hours of cardio each week.


The side effect of many supplements can be death, but it is a matter of dose, timing and interactions. A correctly constructed uncoupler protocol is safe IMO.

Cardio and DNP are not mutually exclusive. The best DNP protocols [iMO] require several hours of cardio a day.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I like ure ramblings my friend. nice to see u kicking about J. hope all is well.

I like the sound of 200mg dnp and have watched a couple of people use it as a clean up method now with great effects.

at this dose any recomendaations supps wise to add in? of course usual vits, extra vit c and making sure electrolytes are all their when training etc.

clen i have read is a good addition or as u say caffein or an eca stack?


----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

theophylline would be better with dnp, but has its own inherent risks

eph is good as dnp has a tendency to rob you of energy- even affects respiration (breathing becomes an effort!

protectant wise- i'd go for nac, ala and colostrum (along with vit c, e and silybinin)

far too many myths and ****e about dnp- supposedly potentiates clenbuterol??! anecdotal ****bar


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> A rational person who believes that the the benefits of use outweigh the risks. This is the usual way people make decisions on their stacks.


I'm yet to meet a rational person who can rationalise the decision to use a substance originally intended as a pesticide (and explosive) which can VERY easily blind, cause brain damage or even death just in order to burn a little extra fat off - unless of course they make a living from bodybuilding and are looking soft 2 days out of the O...

It stands to reason that the decision made to use this as a recreational supplement is an irrational decision.

I'm not saying don't do it, that's up to you. If you damage yourself as a result its just natural selection at it's best IMO (speaking generally here).

I just don't understand it's use, especially when there are safer alternatives like clen out there, it seems suicidal to me, but then again that's just perspective and some say the same about steroid usage.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> I'm yet to meet a rational person who can rationalise the decision to use a substance originally intended as a pesticide (and explosive) which can VERY easily blind, cause brain damage or even death just in order to burn a little extra fat off - unless of course they make a living from bodybuilding and are looking soft 2 days out of the O...
> 
> It stands to reason that the decision made to use this as a recreational supplement is an irrational decision.
> 
> ...


The original use of a substance does not necessarily dictate other potential uses, nor does it preclude other use. I believe that sort of practice is base simply on word association, rather than rational thought.

When dnp is administered within my ideal protocol, it is not easy to go blind, cause brain damage, or die. If one were to mess up on their dosing then it would be possible to have all manner of problems, but then the same can happen with other supps (such as clen).

IMHO, there is arguably less damage to the myocardium from uncoupling rather than beta adrenoceptor agonism, and whilst I admit that there are elevated risks in other mechanisms, dnp (as with all agents) are not taken in isolation, but as part of one's stack, whilst accounting for one's own lifestyle and physiological history, and a particular risk profile for an agent should be compatible with their stack.

I appreciate and agree that we all have different perspectives. I would prefer uncoupling over clen personally. Whether the act is suicidal is a matter of error in dose, or a poor appreciation of one's own physiology.

J


----------



## ozzywozywoz (Nov 2, 2010)

Super... loving the posts.

Blind, Brain damage, liver failure, death.... all can come from too much drink! (and lets face facts, alcohol course ALOT more deaths and damage all around the world, iether by its self or making people silly... etc .. drunk walks on a main road)

only reason i bring that up, when you said 'irrational decision', i thort... its not irration if one has reseched and knows the risks, and know wot he is doing. where as daily things like booze and pain killers can EASYLY be abused with out knowing it! (oh i still got a head ache... ill have 2 more)..

point here...DNP, knowing the risks and taking everything in to concideration... would a SMALL dose (100mg) be useful or worth it for the average joe - for fat loss, alone or along side another stack...?

all the risks seem to heighten at the norm/high dose's (200-600mg) yet the results are unquestionable, would a low dose show any results with MINIMAL sides/risks?

thanks again guys


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

adesign said:


> Bump


What is the bump for?

J


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

im fully aware of the extreme fat-loss associated with a 600mg dose of DNP but how does a low dose of 200mg compare. would the effects of DNP at 200mg a day be comparable to say clen at 120mcg?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Joshua said:


> What is the bump for?
> 
> J


"all the risks seem to heighten at the norm/high dose's (200-600mg) yet the results are unquestionable, would a low dose show any results with MINIMAL sides/risks?"


----------



## ozzywozywoz (Nov 2, 2010)

exactly wot my first question was.

although a gr8 post.. dont think the question has been fully answered thou.


----------



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

Can someone please show me evidence as to how you can get "Blind, Brain damage, liver failure, death" ??

You can't go blind but the likelyhood of cataracts is around 0.01% for men and death only if your stupid enough, you would have to be as stupid as the guy who overdosed on caffeine a while ago.

The noteable risk is cataracts which you could supplement with Vit E an C to try and offset the effects. I have been clean (of DNP) for nearly 6 months now and im A-ok


----------



## ozzywozywoz (Nov 2, 2010)

may i ask the dose you took?

the results?

and the sides?

was it only DNP, with extra vit's?



Thankyou.


----------



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

Started at 200mg and i worked my way up to 1g (did 1g for 3 days) then tapered down. Although this may seem high, I attribute the high dose to a myself having a high tolerance to DNP and the fact that I am trusting the accuracy/potency of the source (BRL).

Results where quite good, I went by the mirror so dont have a number. But definately noticed increase vascularity and fat loss from the stuborn areas. I also didnt wait for water retion to wear off so I didnt see the final result.

Sides were mainly sweating at high dosage. Being more tired and certain cravings - Nothing serious tbh.

Yeah, only DNP and Vit E/C and some ECA for energy. You dont need the laundry list of supplements. (Benadrly on hand, incase of an allergic reaction)


----------

